# Maxolen W4 Trim



## Spoony (May 28, 2007)

*WHAT IS IT?*

Maxolen W4 Trim Dressing










*WHAT DOES IT BRING TO THE TABLE?*
Long lasting plastic dressing which gives a nice natural finish.

*WHAT AM I TESTING IT ON?*

Bits and bobs in my engine bay

*WHAT DO I THINK OF IT?*
I'll probably just start with the before and after - yes my engine bay is dirty.... it needs a good wash but seems to get very dirty very fast. I cleaned it up with engine cleaner and then set about dressing the plastics. (there is still some dirt in the corners as I don't have stiff enough brushes)

I find myself only cleaning the engine bay when I have a new trim dressing to play with.

Before:



























After:




























Attempt at 50/50:



















Dressed:



















Beading:



















The procedure was to use a small amount - less than a pea size - on a sponge applicator and then massage it in to the plastic. It is key you use a plastic applicator as I did try using a MF but it seems the best results are from the sponge.

The product when massaged in to the plastics brings it back to life, if you use it sparingly it is touch dry very quickly leaving behind a nice natural finish. I found I used very little of this product to dress the plastics.

As always I advise using a minimum of nitrile gloves whilst applying the product.

There's a few types of plastics within the engine bay and it seemed the product coped well dressing these different types.

Obviously not a huge factor within the engine bay but this stuff sheets water off very well and produces some nice aesthetic beading.

Durability on this product from what I've heard of other people testing it is at least 2 months but it is usually still going strong at 3 months+.

*PROS*
-Economical - only needs to be used sparingly
-Bottle will go a long way even on a mini!
-Pleasant to use in terms of smell.
-Leaves a nice natural finish which I like.

*CONS*
-Not really any cons here as it is a straightforward product

Thanks to Pat at Maxolen for providing the product.


----------

